
How a low-level Twitter employee was able to deactivate Donald Trump’s account - SirLJ
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-a-twitter-employee-was-able-to-delete-donald-trumps-account-2017-11
======
mankash666
This is fundamentally broken. There should be peer review prior to any such
actions, given Twitter's importance in Internet speech these days. Yes, I
realize Twitter is a company without any obligations to uphold free speech,
but their entire PR schill plays up free-speech as integral to company
culture.

